# Crabbing ?



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Haven't posted in a while, I got out of fishing for a while during hunting season, Wanted to say Hi to you all and looking for info. Just wondering when crabbing season really kicks off and If anybody knows how good Owls Creek, Lynnhaven, or Back Bay. Crabbing from a boat is mainly what we will try, I remember as a kid going in Back Bay near a small bridge close to Knotts Island, and filling up a cooler full of large crabs again crabbing out of the boat. I know last year I got crabs from Pungo seafood and they were huge jimmies and they came out of back bay, the only thing is they were 75 bucks. Me and my wife crabbed at Lynnhaven Inlet 2 summers ago and caught about 3 dozen from the beach with lines and chicken. I haven't done it in Owls Creek but it looks like it would be a good place to catch crabs. Any thoughts.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

i have always had good luck inside lynnhaven.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Richmond Medic, Yeah we used to go up inside lynnhaven near the grass beds and flats and crab out of the boat in about 3 or 4 foot of water, did real good also, we tried off the beach but the current and drop off from the beach scared my wife a little with the kids, plus that can be a dangerous place if you dont know what your doing. again thanks for the reply


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

yeah the current is bad there. a few have drowned there while wading or swimming or so i have been told. i know the police will make you comeout of the water if you go too far out. i know cause it happened to me last year.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

A LOT of people have drowned at Lynhaven over the years. A man I know who used to run a boat down there told me there is (or used to be) a sign on one side listing some of the names. The current absolutly RIPS through there and the dropoff is unpredictable and changes constantly. Just keep your head on when you go out there.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

